# Smartwax One Waterless Wash



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

ONR seems to have got the forum into a frenzy with its excellant results.

Last night whilst picking up another bucket from my local autspares shop I saw they had a Smartwax One waterless wash on the shelf.

http://www.smart-wax.co.uk/buy/exterior-products/smartone-473ml/

Which got me thinking if anybody had used this??, or has it been put against ONR to see which is the better of the two or anyother waterless systems.

I have used Smartwax QD before and was quite impressed with it, and i see a few others have used the Smartwax products and have been happy when i searched the forum.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks interesting - I have some of those misters (pump style non aerosol) and they are VERY useful for a quality waterless product.

It says no abrasives and fillers so might be worth a try - just wondering if its a water based product or some form of petrochemical or solvent? Some are not actually wax safe at all and just leave their own stuff behind. Not an issue as long as you know and arent trying to maintain your expensive wax underneath - depends again on your aims...

The key to success with waterless products is technique. A light mist across the entire area, then LIFT dirt off, NOT wiping it around. Most people spray a big splodge in one spot and wipe it around and are surprised they do damage as the drag dirt across the surface.

We'll probably get a load of people jumping in and slamming all waterless products now, having never tried or used one properly, but IME some can be VERY safe if used properly.

Good find - it just looks expensive to me. I have a superb waterless product that is much better VFM as it makes a litre of wash for less cost.


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Whilst not the greatest quality, here is a simple little video on using waterless wash.

As Damon mentioned, waterless washing can be paint safe if done correctly, and very bad if not done right(as with any wash method). First the complete piece being washed should be lightly misted, not just a big puddle and spread, second the dirt gets lifted off the surface, not pushed around or into the surface, third the hotter the temperature outside the smaller the sections.

enjoy


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Call me cynical but this looks exactly like the Greased Lightning 'Spray & Shine' that regularly gets a right slating on here whenever it's on Ideal World TV (usually by people who've never used it I might add). But I suppose because this is a 'DW friendly' brand it'll be okay?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Call me cynical but this looks exactly like the Greased Lightning 'Spray & Shine' that regularly gets a right slating on here whenever it's on Ideal World TV (usually by people who've never used it I might add). But I suppose because this is a 'DW friendly' brand it'll be okay?


not sure Mark...

It comes with a pump atomiser (same as some I have) which makes me think it might be a water based product instead. I'm not sure how well the GL stuff would work in that spray bottle as its thicker from what I can gather. Of course, there's only way to find out if its any good....

Blag a free sample :lol:

It does look a little pricey though.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Ill see if i can blag a sample from them, or failing that my local motor spares store are a smart reseller lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> not sure Mark...
> 
> It comes with a pump atomiser (same as some I have) which makes me think it might be a water based product instead. I'm not sure how well the GL stuff would work in that spray bottle as its thicker from what I can gather. Of course, there's only way to find out if its any good....
> 
> ...


It's exactly the same, Damon (not the product, but the method and application bottle) - the GL Spray and Shine comes in a 1 litre bottle that you then decant into a smaller 250ml pump atomisor (I'll post up some pics of that later). I can see why you'd say that as does look quite thick but still works in the atomisor :thumb:

They do/did also sell it with a regular trigger spray but the stuff I won in a competition has the pump sprayer.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Afternoon Gents. 

I have six bottles of the stuff going cheap if anybody wants one, some or all of them:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> They do/did also sell it with a regular trigger spray but the stuff I won in a competition has the pump sprayer.


Yeah I've got both and like you say it works well in the atomiser bottle - I don't really get the use of trigger sprays as they never seem to apply this type of product very well.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> I have some of those misters (pump style non aerosol) and they are VERY useful for a quality waterless product.


Absolutely! The trigger spray bottles are almost hopeless for giving an _even_
misting which is so important with this type of cleaning. Having tried both
methods, I'm sticking with the non-aerosol misting bottle, even if the button
is a tad difficult in my ham-fisted hands.

Regards,
Steve

Oh and PV - You're a cynic!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Afternoon Gents.
> 
> I have six bottles of the stuff going cheap if anybody wants one, some or all of them:thumb:


If you can look at the bottle and see if you can answer the Bigpikle question below



Bigpikle said:


> just wondering if its a water based product or some form of petrochemical or solvent? Some are not actually wax safe at all and just leave their own stuff behind


and how much is cheap, and what size bottles:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

what is cheap? PM me if you like - assuming you mean Smartwax stuff... 

I have a unique waterless product you cant get in the UK, and its superb, but always like to try others for comaprison etc.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

npinks said:


> If you can look at the bottle and see if you can answer the Bigpikle question below
> 
> and how much is cheap, and what size bottles:thumb:


Hi Npinks.

It does not say if it is water based, it does say that it is eco-friendly but this is due to no water being required to wash your car. It contains carnauba and has an organic clay that falls to the bottom of the bottle when it has been stood still for a couple of hours, I imagine the suspension agents are pretty good.

The one thing I cannot get my head round is the clay powder at the bottom of the bottle, it takes ages to shake it so that it dissapates into the rest of the fluid. I wonder how safe it is although it does state that it is clear coat safe.

As we produce a Glass Polish that contains Cerium Oxide it is amazing how similar the organic clay is and how it reacts the same as our Glass Polish. Cerium Oxide is also a natural rare earth mineral, I guess that is what has put me off of using it.

We used to distribute the SW range and I have a bit of gear lying around gathering dust. The bottles are 16FL oz 473ml



Bigpikle said:


> what is cheap? PM me if you like - assuming you mean Smartwax stuff...
> 
> I have a unique waterless product you cant get in the UK, and its superb, but always like to try others for comaprison etc.


I have to admit the best Dry Wash I have used is Miracle Dry Wash, it mists very well and leaves a great finish. But I still cannot get my head around lifting dirt with a fine spary and MF will not damage the paint.

I will PM you a price BP need to get my price list out


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ive this and have used it as a quick wipe over during the week. its been a good product. cant say it wont cause swirls. but i like it


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I noticed the substance collecting at the bottom
of the bottle too and thought it looked a little odd for a wash system

Pm me the cost if you could too it might be ok to use on the wifes car

I think I am starting to sway towards the ONR as at least you pre spray the car which must be better in the long run


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

npinks said:


> I noticed the substance collecting at the bottom
> of the bottle too and thought it looked a little odd for a wash system
> 
> Pm me the cost if you could too it might be ok to use on the wifes car
> ...


Done:thumb:


----------

